# Pumpkin Carving stencils



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I want to carve some cool pumpkins for halloween and i have been seeing some really cool things on the net. Mostly pumpkin carving contests but still. I'd like to know where i can get some cool stencils. Wether by paying for them or by getting them free off the net. Does anyone do cool pumpkin carvings? 

Can you give me a hand? 

Thanks a lot!

Nick


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I love the ones put out by Zombie Pumpkins and also the ones on the Jammin' Pumpkins site. Both are pay sites but it's a minimal donation.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot Uruk-Hai! 

I am not sure which one to go with so i will proabably end up joining both.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

http://www.carvingpumpkins.com/

http://www.pumpkinlady.com/pattern.htm

http://gonewengland.about.com/gi/dy...www.pumpkinmasters.com/free_patterns_main.asp

or just google free pumpkin carving patterns there is alot of them to pick and choose from


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I desicded that not only am i going to use these stencils on my pumpkins, but i am also going to use them on my tombstones. 

Thanks for the help everybody.


----------

